# Spurs sign Olu Famutimi - insidehoops.com



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone know about this dude?

http://www.insidehoops.com/famutimi-signs-092006.shtml


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

He played in the NBDL last season! 
He has a Canadian citizenship I think....he left school early to make somke money.....is still young born in 84....athletic 2 guard....needs to improve on 3 pojint range


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Voted a 03 McDonalds All American but did not play due to injury. First Canadian to do so. Went to Arkansas but got outshined by Brewer.

Athletic and a good long range shooter but nothing much in between.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Voted a 03 McDonalds *All American* but did not play due to injury. First *Canadian *to do so. Went to Arkansas but got outshined by Brewer.
> 
> Athletic and a good long range shooter but nothing much in between.


Anyone else find that funny ?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Anyone else find that funny ?


 well, canadia is in america, so not really.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> well, canadia is in america, so not really.


lol canadia

Canada may be in North America, but Canadians are not Americans.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

that's true. gotta question the people selecting the team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He played pretty well with the sixers in last years training camp/preseaon.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Voted a 03 McDonalds All American but did not play due to injury. First Canadian to do so. Went to Arkansas but got outshined by Brewer.
> 
> Athletic and a good long range shooter but nothing much in between.


I am pretty sure that Greg Newton...who played at Duke and won a title there also played in the Macdonalds game. Greg was from Niagara Falls Canada.....so that would make Olu the second player.

Canada has started to promote a High School All Canadian game and it is starting to get some hype....We have had some recent players go on to play at big NCAA Div 1 schools Michigan, Michigan St, Syracuse, a Junior signed to Gonzaga, and UCLA to name a few.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

billfindlay10 said:


> I am pretty sure that Greg Newton...who played at Duke and won a title there also played in the Macdonalds game. Greg was from Niagara Falls Canada.....so that would make Olu the second player.
> 
> Canada has started to promote a High School All Canadian game and it is starting to get some hype....We have had some recent players go on to play at big NCAA Div 1 schools Michigan, Michigan St, Syracuse, a Junior signed to Gonzaga, and UCLA to name a few.




and there's junior cadougan.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> and there's junior cadougan.



Junior is still in High School (USA)....as far as I know he has not made any verbal agreements to any school. I also do not know where he ranks with the other top point guards in his class in the US.

We do think very highly of him here in Canada, and are looking for good things from him.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> Junior is still in High School (USA)....as far as I know he has not made any verbal agreements to any school. I also do not know where he ranks with the other top point guards in his class in the US.
> 
> We do think very highly of him here in Canada, and are looking for good things from him.


I heard junior and Olu Ashaolu have LSU ranked first on their list


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> I heard junior and Olu Ashaolu have LSU ranked first on their list




that's good for LSU. anywhere are they in the same grade?


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> that's good for LSU. anywhere are they in the same grade?


yup, i think they're in gr 11, they're the future of Canadian Ball


----------

